# New straps for my toolbag



## Tomato John (Mar 27, 2019)

One of thestraps on my persons toolbag was in pretty rough shape. Leather was cracked and dry and when I was trying to recondition it- the strap broke in two. Needless to say but I was pretty bummed. I took the broken strap down to my local shoe repair guy and he promptly fixed me up with a couple new ones and even used the original brass fastener that he was able to save. With the original buckle as well, it looks to be a pretty good match. 






Put them back on where they belong and all is well .....


Ready to roll


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 28, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello ;
You have a beautiful set!
Could you give me the dimensions of the straps, so that i can do for my toolbag, i do not have them.
You would be of great help.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Tomato John (Jul 2, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Hello ;
> You have a beautiful set!
> Could you give me the dimensions of the straps, so that i can do for my toolbag, i do not have them.
> You would be of great help.
> ...



Hi Serge, straps are 1/2” x 6” long.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 3, 2019)

I have three pouches with original straps and they are not all identical

Dimensions of some original straps and other pair of original straps vs repro in last photo


----------



## blackcat (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello;
Thank you to you 2 @Tomato John and @johan willaert, your models are good for me.
I will be able to do my 2 straps for my original toolbag.
I have the idea to make toolbags for my bikes.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 3, 2019)

With pleasure, Serge...

If you make multiple toolbags, I would definitely be interested in getting one should they be available


----------



## blackcat (Jul 3, 2019)

Re;
The hardest is going to be a tool to make the 2 shells and find the 2 closures, after that is only happyness!
For the entry of the winter.
Serge


----------



## Tomato John (Jul 3, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Re;
> The hardest is going to be a tool to make the 2 shells and find the 2 closures, after that is only happyness!
> For the entry of the winter.
> Serge



Looking forward to seeing those.....


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 4, 2019)

I thought I would show another example of homemade straps.  I made these 2-3 years ago.  Even though I do have several original buckles I decided to make my own for these straps.  The seat cover is also one I made, stamped and dyed to match my original Persons bag. I mottled the dye on the back of the straps to somewhat match the mottled surface on the inside of the bag.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello;
Your whole is uniform and super!
Serge


----------



## Fred Green (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello,

      HUFFMANBILL, that is fantastic work on those straps and that seat!! Just wonderful. I believe that you would have a very big line if you started to make tool pouches!! I would be in that line too. The buckles look like the buckle off of the army's old 5 buckle rubber overshoe!!

Fred
Sparta


----------

